# Masterbuilt control board



## Brad Willingham (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker Model 20076314.  I was going out to start the smoker and the screen would not turn on.  I opened the door in order to take the control panel off and noticed that the smoker was hot.  Long story short, upon further investigation i discovered the circuit board had some burned spots on it.  I called Masterbuilt and they said that i would have to buy a new unit.  Does anyone have any suggestions on finding replacement board or another fix?


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 5, 2019)

You can rig up your own PID controller for less than $50 if your wiring and heating element are still intact.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 5, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> You can rig up your own PID controller for less than $50 if your wiring and heating element are still intact.


JC, Could you point me in the right direction for doing this, I'd like to rig my MES with PID. the stock setup has way to much temperature swing


----------



## Brad Willingham (Sep 5, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> You can rig up your own PID controller for less than $50 if your wiring and heating element are still intact.


Thanks so much.  I have read articles on here and found some wiring diagrams for the Gen I models but havent found anything for the GenII.  Are you aware of how i Could do this?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 5, 2019)

Brad Willingham said:


> Are you aware of how i Could do this?


did you check out tallbm thread on this, he has very detailed instructions, not sure if it's gen 2, but i'm sure it might help you


----------



## Brad Willingham (Sep 5, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> did you check out tallbm thread on this, he has very detailed instructions, not sure if it's gen 2, but i'm sure it might help you


I did see his thread.  It appears to be a Gen I but maybe i can figure out the wiring. Thanks.


----------



## Smokinoak (Sep 5, 2019)

Brad Willingham said:


> I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker Model 20076314.  I was going out to start the smoker and the screen would not turn on.  I opened the door in order to take the control panel off and noticed that the smoker was hot.  Long story short, upon further investigation i discovered the circuit board had some burned spots on it.  I called Masterbuilt and they said that i would have to buy a new unit.  Does anyone have any suggestions on finding replacement board or another fix?


You might want to try ; https://www.appliancefactoryparts.c...nJJttWGxmDKANyBd9LUMW5XE7jESrUYYaApGkEALw_wcB


----------



## Brad Willingham (Sep 5, 2019)

James Cardinali said:


> You might want to try ; https://www.appliancefactoryparts.c...nJJttWGxmDKANyBd9LUMW5XE7jESrUYYaApGkEALw_wcB


Thanks.  I did look there but they only have a few parts for my model available.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 5, 2019)

Brad Willingham said:


> I did see his thread.  It appears to be a Gen I but maybe i can figure out the wiring. Thanks.


maybe he'll be around to help you, if not maybe you could pm him, he's very knowledgeable with rewiring the mes


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2019)

Brad Willingham said:


> I did see his thread.  It appears to be a Gen I but maybe i can figure out the wiring. Thanks.




I'm sure 

 tallbm
 can help you with a PID, no matter which Generation you have. He's my GOTO Guy on electronics MES style.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Sep 5, 2019)

Brad Willingham said:


> I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker Model 20076314.  I was going out to start the smoker and the screen would not turn on.  I opened the door in order to take the control panel off and noticed that the smoker was hot.  Long story short, upon further investigation i discovered the circuit board had some burned spots on it.  I called Masterbuilt and they said that i would have to buy a new unit.  Does anyone have any suggestions on finding replacement board or another fix?



I'm positive you can rewire and add a PID controller.  Here is the link to a detailed rewire post I made: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

It won't matter what model your MES is the wires are basically the same.  Only wire insulation colors and such may change or the fact that you might have to unscrew more stuff to get to the circuit board in the bottom of the MES but once there its still cut the ends off 4 wires and splice the proper ends to make 2 whole wires.  Nothing more really.



danmcg said:


> JC, Could you point me in the right direction for doing this, I'd like to rig my MES with PID. the stock setup has way to much temperature swing



Here is the post that will give you some more info on what the rewire for a PID entails: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/



B
 Brad Willingham
 and 

 DanMcG
 you an go a few different ways with PID controllers.  If are familiar with them or mess with them already then you likely have extra parts/components and can build one for fairly cheap.

If you have to start from scratch or you don't really want to try and tackle building one on your own then I always direct people to look at the Auber PID controllers.
If you are starting from scratch then buying all the parts and a handful of tools to build a PID controller is about the same cost (or more) as just buying an Auber PID controller so hopefully this info helps in your decision making.

This one will cover MES30's and is on sale right now (Auber sales are rare): $120 -  https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=72

This one will cover MES40's and MES30's (good to have in case you ever want to upgrade to from an MES30 to an MES40) for $150 - https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=110

You can go any route you like with the various PIDs out there but this is a clear and simple path that will work very well for you.

Finally, if you are really getting in there and want to shore up your MES then it is a wise idea to replace the existing crappy electrical wire connectors with Hi-Temp Stainless Steel spade connectors, the following are an exact fit for the job:

Also it is a good idea to get a couple of orders of these EXACT safety rollout limit switches:

These switches are a little delicate so any movement or wiggle caused with the tab against the back of the switch WILL result in it overheating and melting down/failing at some point.  When replacing the connectors on this switch it is good to have a few backups just for this fact AND just in case it fails anyways (... I've gone through 3 or more learning how delicate they are lol).

With the rewire job, the PID, the upgrade to better connectors, and spare safety rollout switches... your MES will run better than it ever did brand new AND you will be able to keep it running through anything short of it being shot with a cannon :)

Let us know what you decide and if you have any questions at all feel free to ask away :)


----------



## Brad Willingham (Sep 6, 2019)

tallbm said:


> I'm positive you can rewire and add a PID controller.  Here is the link to a detailed rewire post I made: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/
> 
> It won't matter what model your MES is the wires are basically the same.  Only wire insulation colors and such may change or the fact that you might have to unscrew more stuff to get to the circuit board in the bottom of the MES but once there its still cut the ends off 4 wires and splice the proper ends to make 2 whole wires.  Nothing more really.
> 
> ...




Thanks to everyone for all of your help. I am going to explore these options and see what is the best route.


----------



## Racknid (Jan 27, 2021)

Brad Willingham said:


> I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker Model 20076314.  I was going out to start the smoker and the screen would not turn on.  I opened the door in order to take the control panel off and noticed that the smoker was hot.  Long story short, upon further investigation i discovered the circuit board had some burned spots on it.  I called Masterbuilt and they said that i would have to buy a new unit.  Does anyone have any suggestions on finding replacement board or another fix?



My Model 20076314  control panel went out as well and came across this thread looking for a replacement. 

The PID approach above looks like a very viable option. I thought I'd add a second for anyone else who might come looking.

My original control panel was this one -  Original Control Panel Link (which I couldn't find anywhere)

I noticed on the Masterbuilt site, that they did have this bluetooth control panel that appeared to be the same size/shape/wiring as my original - Bluetooth Control Panel Link

Even though only model MB20075118 is mentioned as being compatible,  I took a chance and ordered it and was happy to discover that it worked like a charm. Smoker is functional again, plus it now has bluetooth control (not sure how much I'll actually use that, but might come in handy). I expect it would work for any smoker model that uses that same size/shape control panel, but your mileage may vary.


----------

